

Facebook tipped to outshine MySpace - makaimc
http://business.smh.com.au/business/facebook-tipped-to-outshine-myspace-20090211-84qt.html

======
makaimc
Anyone who has used both Facebook and MySpace over the past few years knows
why Facebook won: much less intrusive advertisements and a simpler design for
non-technical users.

